# music/guitar rooms



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I want to see pics of your music rooms with all your gear. The house we are in right now has no place for my music room so I have had to take over 1/2 of the garage, not ideal, or really that comfortable. 

I look forward to the next move in the next year of two where I will again have a nice dedicated music room where I can hang all my guitars... 

lets see what you got so I get some ideas and inspiration and start planning.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I used to have a really cool music room in my Calgary condo:









It was a great room for recording too as the computer tower was in another room so my mic wouldn't pick up the cooling fan noise and so on:









Now, I have guitars in 4 rooms...yeah, I have a 3 bedroom bungalow and I have guitars in my living room, dining room and 2 bedrooms. I have an amp in one of the other bedrooms so I often have guitars in that room too.

Living alone is fantastic. I really can't tell you enough about it.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I have to get to work on my room as well... probably need to work on hanging up the guitars and then relegating the cases to the basement.

It's not too bad with just the amps
View attachment 2114


but then the cases have to go somewhere (I have added two more since this pic)
View attachment 2115


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Good Lord Woof. Your inventory is absolutely bizzaro. I'd only have that much gear if I traded in the wife. 

This forum has a way of feeding my inferiority complex. 

I have nothing for a music room right now, but we have an offer on a house and we should be in within 3 months and I'll post a picture then. I will have about 25x20square feet to play with. Our new house has a sunken living room, and in the basement under that living room is a low ceiling room that has wood slat panelling on all 4 walls. The ceiling is only about 6.5feet high and was used as a guest room. This side of the basement will be my man-cave (music space, photography studio and a wetbar that's already in place). My plan is to close off the entrance to this "guest room" and put some sort of sound absorbing panels in the room to allow me to practice through my amps (instead of headphones) when the kids are in bed. I only have two guitars at the time, but they'll end up on the wall right away, and my one small 15 watt amp will have plenty of room to play. I haven't done any recording yet, but I'll be in a good position to have my computer outside this room to minimize noise issues, but initally I'll likely have the computer in the music room, but have a couple of moving dividers to put between the computer and instruments. 

My buddy will be setting up his drum kit (which WON'T get played once the kids are in bed  ) and a couple people from my church have responded favourably to occasional jams to learn new music. They don't have anywhere to practice and it will give me a chance to learn a lot of new music and get used to playing with other musicians. Right now all my playing comes at lessons, practice through headphones, and playing 2 songs once a week for a kids program at church. Not bad, but I'm planning to use this room to my advantage. Our kids can play together, our wives can bring cocktails, and we can play music. I'm thinking (hoping) that life will be pretty good. 

I will submit pictures once we're in and once I start developing the room.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Photo is a little outdated but basically same set-up. Alas the BadCat is gone. This is a basement room in a townhouse so it's small but sanitary. I opted for floor stands for my guitars rather than wall hangers. Sorry for the shitty cell phone pic.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Woof said:


> I have to get to work on my room as well... probably need to work on hanging up the guitars and then relegating the cases to the basement.
> but then the cases have to go somewhere (I have added two more since this pic)


Yes...a case solution is a definite must. What I did in a 'corner' of my basement:


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Woof are collecting guitar cases? I'd like to see the guitars that go with those cases instead! Swervin, that is a nice looking space, and that London 65 amp,... mmmm.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


> Photo is a little outdated but basically same set-up. Alas the BadCat is gone. This is a basement room in a townhouse so it's small but sanitary. I opted for floor stands for my guitars rather than wall hangers. Sorry for the @#!*% cell phone pic.


Nice and neat! Ah, something tells me you have a liking for LP's.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Uh...

I currently have 3 wall hangers on a dresser, 2 guitars in a cardboard box, two guitars in cases (one on it's way out tomorrow) and my halfstack is at our jam space out of town.

One day I will have my music room... one day. Before I get a house? We'll see!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

sweet sassy molassy there's a lot of awesome in this thread


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

here's the one at the old house , the new place isn't quite right yet, so no pics


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's mine. I'm on my third band in this space.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Man, some really nice rooms here guys. Here are three photos of the "Playroom".

Here's what used to be my music dedicated computer. I now use a Core I7 laptop.










Overall shot 1.










Overall shot 2.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i obviously need a cooler jam space...


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Chito, that is a fantastic space, thanks for sharing. You have a lot of nice gear, esp guitars! :banana:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

blam said:


> i obviously need a cooler jam space...


Me too.

I most;y have a place to keep my stuff and then I take it out to set up wherever I feel like--but I'd like a space I can leave set up somewhat.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Here's my music room (which is also my home office).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I keep meaning to create a single room, but presently stuff is distributed over several parts of the basement, an office off the kitchen, and the garage. Just when I think I'm about to get organized, something will inevitably happen that requires me to hastily redistribute things, which will usually involve piling them up somewhere where they are easily forgotten. Two years ago our older son moved back home after his job evaporated, and his crap was piled up everywhere in the basement and garage. Three months ago it was a sudden flood from the dishwasher that had water dripping through the basement ceiling light fixtures, requiring the immediate relocation of 15 years worth of guitar mags plus some music gear. A few weeks ago, installation of a new water heater required moving stuff out of the furnace room. Going through the garage the other day to get a ladder out of the corner so I could get to a junction box in the ceiling of the garage that was blocking the door from opening, I found myself going "Oh yaaahhhhh, _THAT_ amplifier. I remember that one."


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm lucky.......my own little space, crammed full of stratocasters! Yes, I am slightly partial to the strat even though I do own a few telecasters as well. The Rickenbacker in the pic was sold a while back to make room for more strats!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Don't speak your language ^^^^


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

holy stratocasters [email protected][email protected]@!!!!

where did you get that fender logo from??


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

blam said:


> holy stratocasters [email protected][email protected]@!!!!
> 
> where did you get that fender logo from??


what he said


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Can't say for sure where this Fender logo came from - but the 12th Fret in Toronto typically has one or two large neon ones for sale in their "Boxing Week" sale stuff. I know they had one neon one for sale this year - maybe more. I like the one noman posted better though - figured a neon one would add hum, and I've got enough electrical things in my room.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I would populate mine with gretches but I like the idea 



noman said:


> I'm lucky.......my own little space, crammed full of stratocasters! Yes, I am slightly partial to the strat even though I do own a few telecasters as well. The Rickenbacker in the pic was sold a while back to make room for more strats!


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I admit, I have a problem!! But I am going to local meetings for a cure; hasn't worked yet. This is actually an older pic but room is the same..........have a few more strats now (up to 24) and 6 teles...........the sign is made by a local guy (found on Kijiji). He's a machinist and makes these on a CNC machine using MDF........


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Nice noman - sweet looking set-up you've got.

For anyone looking for guitar room Fender "signs" - Cosmo's Music in Richmond Hill usually has a few of the old style tin signs in their stands of assorted stuffs in the concourse for $20 or so. My kids also got me some Fender Strat & Tele "static stickers" from Canadian Tire for Christmas. They're just an inch or two under full-size guitar size (still pretty big) and each $20 package came with a Strat, Tele and a 70's style (non-spaghetti) Fender logo that is maybe 6 or 8 inches across. I've tried a couple CT stores and have only seen the Fender ones - no other brands, but it could just be my luck or a regional thing.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

fretboard said:


> Nice noman - sweet looking set-up you've got.
> 
> For anyone looking for guitar room Fender "signs" - Cosmo's Music in Richmond Hill usually has a few of the old style tin signs in their stands of assorted stuffs in the concourse for $20 or so. My kids also got me some Fender Strat & Tele "static stickers" from Canadian Tire for Christmas. They're just an inch or two under full-size guitar size (still pretty big) and each $20 package came with a Strat, Tele and a 70's style (non-spaghetti) Fender logo that is maybe 6 or 8 inches across. I've tried a couple CT stores and have only seen the Fender ones - no other brands, but it could just be my luck or a regional thing.


i might have to look into that.

the funny thing is, I own no actualy fender products... only a partscaster and a princeton clone


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Some nice places to jam overhere! 

But this thread won't be completed until davetcan posts his music space, you'll see, he's the king!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

noman said:


> I admit, I have a problem!! But I am going to local meetings for a cure; hasn't worked yet. This is actually an older pic but room is the same..........have a few more strats now (up to 24) and 6 teles...........the sign is made by a local guy (found on Kijiji). He's a machinist and makes these on a CNC machine using MDF........


How do you like the Duo Sonic? I have GAS for one of those.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, I'll play. Not a huge exciting collection, but when I look down the hall from my living room, this is what I see.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The wife moved out and it wasn't long claiming this space with a heated floor. Those big things are 32 H Leslies... 



















My computer setup is on the other side of the room


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hardly, LOL.

I'm "attempting" to clean it up a bit, I'll post in a day or 2. All my cabs are facing the wall at the moment due to "climbing animals".



Ti-Ron said:


> Some nice places to jam overhere!
> 
> But this thread won't be completed until davetcan posts his music space, you'll see, he's the king!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here is my little empire, or at least part of it. I did not clean up for these pics.

Guitars L to R: Parker P44, 1964 Epiphone Coronet (VERY modified), 1937 Kalamazoo KG-21, Turser Tele (modified), some kinda Teisco behind the Turser. Other beaters in cases.

Amps, L to R: Traynor TG10 (floor) i the process of being completely overhauled with Trainwreck-based emulation, 2W battery operated mini-amp (on ledge), Ibanez acoustic amp, 59 Princeton (floor) Missing are 59 Bassman, Heathkit TA-16, Heathkit TA-17, Fender SK-20.









L to R: A Frankenstrat under construction with a crazy fast Aria neck and a GK-1 pickup hangin around it, Yamaha RGX under repair, Casio MG-510 MIDI guitar, cheap bass. The dresser holds a couple of dozen pedals, and an equal number of empty boxes, rack panels, foot pedals, etc.









Where the work gets done...maybe...parts bin, and some, I said SOME, of the binders full of schematics.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

noman said:


> I'm lucky.......my own little space, crammed full of stratocasters! Yes, I am slightly partial to the strat even though I do own a few telecasters as well. The Rickenbacker in the pic was sold a while back to make room for more strats!


What a nice place you have!!!I'm jealous.....Ok, i stop looking at the forum and go to finish my basement!LOL!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Since my boys were born two years ago my "guitar area" has been relegated to a hallway off of the kitchen. I'm envious of all your spaces. 

We're looking for a house so fingers crossed I have something to contribute before this thread is dead.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Feast your eyes, and weep...

Weep in empathy and sympathy.

The joy of living in a one bedroom apartment, and this is my entire collection at the moment, although quite possibly being joined by a 'proper' Tele tomorrow night. This "music room" also doubles as my lounge and dining room.

There's also a Vox AC30 CC Head and a 1 x 12 Peavey Classic cab over at a mate's place where we can play loud.










Neil


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Here is my little empire, or at least part of it. I did not clean up for these pics.
> 
> Guitars L to R: Parker P44, 1964 Epiphone Coronet (VERY modified), 1937 Kalamazoo KG-21, Turser Tele (modified), some kinda Teisco behind the Turser. Other beaters in cases.
> 
> ...


looks like the lair of a mad-scientist/musician who doesn't have enough time to get around to all the projects... I like it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What you don't see are the bins of stuffed boards with wires and pots hanging off them, waiting for that last missing piece, or for installation into a box. You see the metallic turquise rack-sized thing without a lid on the right above the Princeton? That's a PAiA Hyperflange that I started in 1992, and keep promising myself "that this year I'm gonna finish it".

I was not planning to retire, but _man_ I could use 6 months off to finally get around to all this stuff. The house will be fully paid off next year, so I may just do that.

I'll just add that a guitar/synth-playing DIY buddy of mine passed away a little over three years ago, and I've been helping his widow clean out the basement, on-and-off. We've been finding customers for some of the higher end stuff. Sold all the Tama and Simmons drums to Moog Audio in Montreal. Sold a PAiA synth to Guillaume Fairfield's brother. Sold a modular synth kit to guy who works for Line 6 in California, and the Korg MS-20 to a local guy. This guy's basement makes my room look like Zen garden. Not that it is messy. Quite the contrary. He had most of his stuff (including things like chips and transistors) entered into a spreadsheet, as inventory, which has helped us immensely in disposing of the contents of the estate. But, hoochie mama, there is a lot of stuff! You want just about everything that Zoom produced between about 1992 and 1998? It's all there. I bought the MG-510 from the collection (and a busted SCI Pro-1 that isn't shown), and his son wants the prized red Hank Marvin Strat his dad got from his mom for a 60th birthday present, but there are a LOT of guitars in cases or lacking cases, or in pieces. We joke that no Radio Shack was safe from this guy, because there are stacks of raw speakers, crossovers, wire coils, and more, in shrink-wrapped Genexxa and Realistic boxes; even those mixers, parametric EQ boxes, and "electronic reverbs". Then there are the walls of CDs and DVDs. Just about every British comedy series that ever existed. All the Carry On movies (he was British). Just mountains and mountains of stuff..._and his wife wants her basement back_!!

As my own wife said to me, "She's lucky, because she has _you_ to find customers, and figure the market value of everything. If you suddenly went, I don't know anybody who could tell me whether someone would want it, what it's worth, or even what all this stuff is."

So, I learned my lesson, and having been resisting the urge to be acquisitive. Once you see the burden it can leave, you change your style.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

great story Mark.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Marc...I feel for you man. Two years ago a disabled friend passed away and left no heir and I had to take over everything from authorizing the hospital to release his body to selling his guitars to pay off his debts to donating his sticks of furniture and other things to charities. As far as I know his ashes still haven't been claimed from the funeral home. His hard luck story is almost beyond belief. He wanted me to have his guitars but there were people to pay and he had little else of value. His landlord was going to throw everything in the dumpster...we (my wife and I) stopped him.

You're a good and decent man to do that for your friend.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

That's one of those 'cheap' Classic Vib Series Squiers that are incredible deals for the $$. Guitar plays perfectly even though with my desire to tinker with guitars, I did put a set of strat-style pups in it (CS Fat 50's), Glendale saddles, and a Gibson-style switch. It's a real cool little guitar. Funny thing is that I traded away a 1966 Duo-Sonic II for that one and a bunch (5) Squier Classic Vibe guitars............


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's the layout for my guitar room:


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I heard you like jems....

nice little space you got there... all that is missing is a crazy zebra area rug or something similar.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

blam said:


> I heard you like jems....
> 
> nice little space you got there... all that is missing is a crazy zebra area rug or something similar.


Haha that would be awesome 

They're a little dated, techincally "Vintage" I suppose. By they play awesome and have a wide variety of tones.


there's also a 1963 Gibson firebird VII and a 67 harmony meteor in there as well.


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

...and this is what basically lives behind the yellow couch (other stuff in other rooms too) !


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

holy balls.........

so jealous right now..... that is essentially how I would like to set up my music room when I get around to finishing(or starting it....) it.

that Z wreck looks amazing.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I'm a little worried about the feather duster and the giant black rubber & metal thingy that looks like a cross between a trumpet mute and some exotic s&m tool... 9kkhhd

Other than that, I pretty much agree with what blam said. 

Neil


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Option1 said:


> .....the giant black rubber & metal thingy that looks like a cross between a trumpet mute and some exotic s&m tool... 9kkhhd


It looks like a giant film/tape reel to me.....correct?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

Option1 said:


> I'm a little worried about the feather duster and the giant black rubber & metal thingy that looks like a cross between a trumpet mute and some exotic s&m tool... 9kkhhd
> 
> Other than that, I pretty much agree with what blam said.
> 
> Neil


Lol....I was wondering if someone would be spooked by the feather duster !

Keith


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

greco said:


> It looks like a giant film/tape reel to me.....correct?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Yep...not a real one, though!

That was a gift from my sister at one point since she thought it would be great for my 'home theatre' decor!

Keith


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

greco said:


> It looks like a giant film/tape reel to me.....correct?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Nooo, the giant turkey baster thingy in the first pic - on the little table in front of the ottoman in Kinky Keith's Music Room.


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

Option1 said:


> Nooo, the giant turkey baster thingy in the first pic - on the little table in front of the ottoman in Kinky Keith's Music Room.


Lol !!!!

That's the tweeter on my B&W 804 speakers !!!










Keith


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

Funny...based on the way this thread is going, maybe I should get a stripper pole installed too !!

Keith


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

We accept the explanation on the turkey baster, but we've decided that your room is now officially titled "Kinky Keiths Music Room"! Get used to it!

:banana:



Option1 said:


> Nooo, the giant turkey baster thingy in the first pic - on the little table in front of the ottoman in Kinky Keith's Music Room.





Basementhack said:


> Lol !!!!
> 
> That's the tweeter on my B&W 804 speakers !!!
> 
> Keith


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW, Basementhack FTW! I want to live in your music room.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

There are some serious, hardcore rooms around - great to see. Here's my own little slice of sanity (the empty stand is for my son's bass that he'll be getting in a couple weeks time - had to move a St. Blues Route 61 guitar and his old 3/4 sized strat up to the loft, along with a Rik Emmett-approved Rexx RG45 amp...)

View attachment 2159
View attachment 2160
View attachment 2161


While my oldest and I were moving stuff around in my guitar room last weekend, I asked my youngest to organize and arrange all the "good" ticket stubs he could find and then we proceeded to whip these together while I tried to explain why daddy yells at the TV while watching NFL playoffs... 

View attachment 2162
View attachment 2163


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

LOVE the wall-o-tix! What great memories.

That's a lot of Grateful Dead shows, my friend. Only saw them once, in 1967, at an outdoor show in downtown Montreal, with the Airplane. Everybody had STP stickers on their instruments, and Rod McKernan was still alive and playing.

I assume you know about the Sugarmegs site; home of more downloadable GD, Ratdog, JGB, Garcia/Grisman, Saunders/Garcia, Furthur. shows than you can shake a stick at?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

love the ticket stub frame. I have a small collection going right now and that was exactly what I was planning to do with mine.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Basementhack for the win. Dayum !!!!! Love the Reinhardt porn, in fact I love all of it.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Basementhack for the win. Dayum !!!!! Love the Reinhardt porn, in fact I love all of it.


I have a question...are electric guitars not affected by humidity? I only have acoustics and i had one crack a couple years ago, so now i'm afraid to leave them out on display, even with a humidifier...they stay hidden in their case when not in use.

This is my music/tv/computer/xbox/etc room. it also doubles as my kids playroom because she suffers from an inability to leave my side while we're both home. 2 years ago i was a complete kijiji wh*re, i had about a dozen cheap guitars that i could hardly play. i sold them all back to kijiji (yay for the catch and release) and spent the money on lessons. now i'm down to 3 guitars and a few amps.

definitely not as impressive music-wise, but if you look closely you can see a few bottles of the good stuff


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Acoustics should be fine in most homes but the humidity is important. Most of us have humidifiers running in the winter and dehumidification in the summer months. Cheap hygrometers will tell you what the humidity is in the house or room.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> The wife moved out and it wasn't long claiming this space with a heated floor. Those big things are 32 H Leslies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I know you said heated floor, but you still need a rug. Love the A100 & Leslies. lofu

Nice Ashevik print btw. Did you know she died last week?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here are a few pics, sorry for the poor quality, it's pretty dark down there and the flash just washes everything out. Still a bit of a mess 




























some pedals










computer


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thought I'd throw this flash one in as one of the reasons for the mess snuck into the picture lower left


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

noman said:


> Acoustics should be fine in most homes but the humidity is important. Most of us have humidifiers running in the winter and dehumidification in the summer months. Cheap hygrometers will tell you what the humidity is in the house or room.


i have all 3 of those things, but it still worries me. when the guitar that has a hairline crack in it is left out, even at 50% humidity, the crack becomes more prominent. when i leave it in its case with the soundhole humidifier in place the crack all but disappears. that makes me worry that the guitars that don't have anything wrong with them are also being damaged, it just hasn't manifested yet.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that's a nice size space, Dave.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Here are a few pics, sorry for the poor quality, it's pretty dark down there and the flash just washes everything out. Still a bit of a mess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!! Can I bring over the DGT and live there? Very impressive!:bow:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well you can bring that DGT over any time at all, living here will cost you though 



mario said:


> WOW!!!!! Can I bring over the DGT and live there? Very impressive!:bow:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave, you need a drum kit in there.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks like a Blueridge... nice, I really like them. I hope that's not the one with a crack, in my experience the top is a little thin.




mike_oxbig said:


> I have a question...are electric guitars not affected by humidity? I only have acoustics and i had one crack a couple years ago, so now i'm afraid to leave them out on display, even with a humidifier...they stay hidden in their case when not in use.
> 
> This is my music/tv/computer/xbox/etc room. it also doubles as my kids playroom because she suffers from an inability to leave my side while we're both home. 2 years ago i was a complete kijiji wh*re, i had about a dozen cheap guitars that i could hardly play. i sold them all back to kijiji (yay for the catch and release) and spent the money on lessons. now i'm down to 3 guitars and a few amps.
> 
> definitely not as impressive music-wise, but if you look closely you can see a few bottles of the good stuff


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> I have a question...are electric guitars not affected by humidity? I only have acoustics and i had one crack a couple years ago, so now i'm afraid to leave them out on display, even with a humidifier...they stay hidden in their case when not in use.


from what I understand, they are still affected, but not to the same extent as an acoustic guitar. electric guitars are generally sealed, for a lack of better words, with the finishes put on them whereas acoustics are raw wood on the inside. 

dry electrics will suffer from slight neck changes in the season changes which is quickly and easily remedied with a truss rod adjustment, but i don't believe the tops cracking is a concern.

I have a couple hygrometers in my house. in the winter, I keep my house around 40-45. in the summer its around 45-55. the reason I keep it lower in the winter is simply to keep the water off the windows as much as possible. the humidity will drop to 30-35 during the coldest weeks.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Had one here for years when we used my place to practice, mind you the basement was unfinished back then. Don't listen to this but you can kinda see what it used to look like 

Wolfetone Grey Wolf Pickups - YouTube




Chito said:


> Dave, you need a drum kit in there.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

blam said:


> from what I understand, they are still affected, but not to the same extent as an acoustic guitar. electric guitars are generally sealed, for a lack of better words, with the finishes put on them whereas acoustics are raw wood on the inside.
> 
> dry electrics will suffer from slight neck changes in the season changes which is quickly and easily remedied with a truss rod adjustment, but i don't believe the tops cracking is a concern.
> 
> I have a couple hygrometers in my house. in the winter, I keep my house around 40-45. in the summer its around 45-55. the reason I keep it lower in the winter is simply to keep the water off the windows as much as possible. the humidity will drop to 30-35 during the coldest weeks.


I have found fret sprout can occur if they are dealing with extreme humidity changes as well. My room is mainly electrics, but I still do what I can to control the humidity.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's more photos, hope you guys don't mind. And sorry for the mess, but that's how the room is right now.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks great to me  Damn, a red knob twin! I used to have one of those many moons ago, damn near put my back out with the thing.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Woof said:


> Looks like a Blueridge... nice, I really like them. I hope that's not the one with a crack, in my experience the top is a little thin.


no thankfully...it's the art & lutherie that has the crack. probably from taking too many laps around the campfire.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It's a bit humbler than some of what I've seen here, but my eleven year-old son's friends think its cool. And that's good enough for me...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

robare99 said:


> Haha that would be awesome
> 
> They're a little dated, techincally "Vintage" I suppose. By they play awesome and have a wide variety of tones.
> 
> ...


Did you see the article in Vintage Guitar on JEMs, accompanying the feature on Steve Vai? If not, I think you'd like it a lot.

That Firebird breaks my heart. In 1971, I was working on the ByWard market in Ottawa, selling fruits and vegetables. A guy had an ad, selling his Firebird VII for $150. Apparently he was in a Stones cover band, and since Keith was strumming a Dan Armstrong at that point, he needed to sell the Firebird and get himself some lucite. I came to the guy's house that night with $80 in my pocket. Tried the guitar, told the guy I would return the next day at noon with the cash. We agreed, I left, and returned as promised. Apparently, some 15 minutes after I had left, another guy came along, also wanted the guitar, and put down $25, earning him dibs. So, when I came back, I was SOL. It wasn't so much that somebody else snagged it. But it hurt knowing I *had* the money in my pocket and could have put down something.

But cheers to you for snagging one!


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Did you see the article in Vintage Guitar on JEMs, accompanying the feature on Steve Vai? If not, I think you'd like it a lot.
> 
> That Firebird breaks my heart. In 1971, I was working on the ByWard market in Ottawa, selling fruits and vegetables. A guy had an ad, selling his Firebird VII for $150. Apparently he was in a Stones cover band, and since Keith was strumming a Dan Armstrong at that point, he needed to sell the Firebird and get himself some lucite. I came to the guy's house that night with $80 in my pocket. Tried the guitar, told the guy I would return the next day at noon with the cash. We agreed, I left, and returned as promised. Apparently, some 15 minutes after I had left, another guy came along, also wanted the guitar, and put down $25, earning him dibs. So, when I came back, I was SOL. It wasn't so much that somebody else snagged it. But it hurt knowing I *had* the money in my pocket and could have put down something.
> 
> But cheers to you for snagging one!


Man, that is very heartbreaking, you really have the best stories Marc. 

Robare99, that bird is awesome. I don't think they made more than a couple of hundred of those that year did they? Is it all original? great space and Gem collection too.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Dude, I know you said heated floor, but you still need a rug. Love the A100 & Leslies. lofu
> 
> Nice Ashevik print btw. Did you know she died last week?


I heard that.. found four of those print's @ the dump ... opened the door of the truck an there they were ..


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Original Hammond B-3 with two Leslie 122 speakers - YouTube

Can we really call it a music room without one of these? (not mine by the way)


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Not nearly the impressive collection of some (most actually) but this is my humble spot I refer to as "The Shack". This panoramic shot definitely gives some strange perspective on the place.
I live out on an acreage so I scored myself an out building (used to be someones trailer addition), come spring I am going to reside, reinsulate, replace the windows and install the gas space heater I picked up instead of the electric I'm using right now.
I don't know if I'll get to refinishing the inside anytime soon, I'd hate to lose the faux wood panelling anyway.

It may not be beautiful, but it's 50 yards away from my house and I can go out whenever I want and make as much noise as I possibly can without a single complaint, which definitely counts for something.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

mhammer said:


> Did you see the article in Vintage Guitar on JEMs, accompanying the feature on Steve Vai? If not, I think you'd like it a lot.
> 
> That Firebird breaks my heart. In 1971, I was working on the ByWard market in Ottawa, selling fruits and vegetables. A guy had an ad, selling his Firebird VII for $150. Apparently he was in a Stones cover band, and since Keith was strumming a Dan Armstrong at that point, he needed to sell the Firebird and get himself some lucite. I came to the guy's house that night with $80 in my pocket. Tried the guitar, told the guy I would return the next day at noon with the cash. We agreed, I left, and returned as promised. Apparently, some 15 minutes after I had left, another guy came along, also wanted the guitar, and put down $25, earning him dibs. So, when I came back, I was SOL. It wasn't so much that somebody else snagged it. But it hurt knowing I *had* the money in my pocket and could have put down something.
> 
> But cheers to you for snagging one!



Aaaaaa no way hey!! I had a guitar get away on me on eBay. A PMC Jem. They are a swirl so each one is individual. There were only 215 made. I bid $4600, and lost. I knew I shoulda went $5,100

Here's spme pics of the one that got away lol



























bluesmostly said:


> Man, that is very heartbreaking, you really have the best stories Marc.
> 
> Robare99, that bird is awesome. I don't think they made more than a couple of hundred of those that year did they? Is it all original? great space and Gem collection too.


It's an original. It was my first guitar. I traded a keyboard for it from the original owner in about 1984. It's a great guitar, too nice to leave the house. Researching it I guess the VII's were pretty rare, so it's pretty neat to have one as my first guitar.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll see if I can scan it for you. It was the October 2012 issue of VG.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

neldom said:


> Not nearly the impressive collection of some (most actually) but this is my humble spot I refer to as "The Shack". This panoramic shot definitely gives some strange perspective on the place.
> I live out on an acreage so I scored myself an out building (used to be someones trailer addition), come spring I am going to reside, reinsulate, replace the windows and install the gas space heater I picked up instead of the electric I'm using right now.
> I don't know if I'll get to refinishing the inside anytime soon, I'd hate to lose the faux wood panelling anyway.
> 
> It may not be beautiful, but it's 50 yards away from my house and I can go out whenever I want and make as much noise as I possibly can without a single complaint, which definitely counts for something.


that is awesome..... I wish I had a 2nd storey to my garage for something like that.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

blam said:


> that is awesome..... I wish I had a 2nd storey to my garage for something like that.


+1 Although the outbuilding-in-the-country appeals even more!

Neil


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

mhammer said:


> I'll see if I can scan it for you. It was the October 2012 issue of VG.


That would be awesome!!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I really need to finish my basement. I had a music room until a few weeks ago. We have our first kid on the way so I lost my room, well not completely. I now have my computer, guitars and one amp in the spare room. So I still have some space but it's not what it was.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Man, you guys have me salivating. I always tell myself I'll get more into home recording, but I never have a setup for it and it never really happens. Some of these rooms are really thought out, have a good studio feel to them (I guess that's what they are, in a sense).

I really need to get my wall hangers up!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Rumble_b said:


> I really need to finish my basement. I had a music room until a few weeks ago. We have our first kid on the way so I lost my room, well not completely. I now have my computer, guitars and one amp in the spare room. So I still have some space but it's not what it was.


same here. In my head I have a set-up very similar to what Swervin posted for my basement, plus a spare bdrm which I'll use for set-ups and builds and stuff.

i think the size of my finished open basement area would be similar to Swervins area as well.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Neldom, I agree, having a separate place, out of the house is ideal. I think I would like to get back to something like that or a separate building on the property at least. We used to have 2 houses, one was my art studio and I had the whole basement for a music room. It was fantastic. 

Just found this picture of a corner of the room, the most interesting corner of course:

View attachment 2176


That picture was taken over 8 years ago. The amps are all gone (I've gone digital!), including a Splawn, Two Rock, and a CAA OD 100 (none of these shown) and a couple more I can't recall at the moment. Two of the G&L's are gone (I still have the blue one), the other two custom made electrics I have refinished cuz I don't like the orange and purple, and I have added a few more guitars since then... now I just need a great practice space again, you guys are inspiring me!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Original Hammond B-3 with two Leslie 122 speakers - YouTube
> 
> Can we really call it a music room without one of these? (not mine by the way)


Nice playing.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn, I hadn't clicked on that link, really really good. I still love that sound.




shoretyus said:


> Nice playing.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

As much as I love some of the stuff in that room your artwork is stunning !!




bluesmostly said:


> Neldom, I agree, having a separate place, out of the house is ideal. I think I would like to get back to something like that or a separate building on the property at least. We used to have 2 houses, one was my art studio and I had the whole basement for a music room. It was fantastic.
> 
> Just found this picture of a corner of the room, the most interesting corner of course:
> 
> ...


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

My entire basement has become the music room, but I have a small house.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Looks great to me  Damn, a red knob twin! I used to have one of those many moons ago, damn near put my back out with the thing.


I've had that 88 Red Knob since '96 and gigged with it for 11 years. And yeah it's a pain to bring to gigs. I put wheels on it too. But that is a tough amp. I played in the middle of a dirt track with it, has dropped on it's side numerous times and have been transported in the heat of summer and freezing cold. Never let me down through those years.

Beside it are a 1959 Supro 1624T Dual Tone and a 1978 Polytone Mini Brute IV.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have an Evil Twin too! What a beast! Wheels needed!
I picked it up in the early nineties and gigged and jammed with it for over ten years.
I also have a red knob SS M80 Fender too, put a lot of miles on that amp.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Mine consists of only 3 5-watt amps and 3 guitars. 
Nothing special.

It's nice to see your music rooms! I would love to have one.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

not my music room really, but it was where all my gear was hanging out today when I had a few guys over for a jam. thought I'd take the chance to snap a photo. I'll have an actual music room shot up shortly after it gets re-organized and cleaned.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is my basement getaway. It's a little bigger than my last house and I'm still deciding what to keep in there because we're still unpacking and arranging furniture. All these pictures are giving some good ideas though.

View attachment 2181


View attachment 2182


View attachment 2183


The electrics are 2003 Gibson 335, a 2011 AM Deluxe Strat HSS and a 2007 American Series (Standard) Tele. The Aacoustics are a 2009 Seagull SWS Maritime Folk and a 175th Anniversary Martin OM-28 Marquis. The amps are a Fender '65 Deluxe Reverb Reissue, a L'il Dog '57 Tweed De-Lux, and the Trinity Tramp I built on the amp course installed in a Tweed Deluxe cabinet with a 12" Weber.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ok..shitty picts i know..but this room in the basement serves as my guitar room...Movie area and where i do set-ups and assembly on my guitars..


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

blam said:


> not my music room really, but it was where all my gear was hanging out today when I had a few guys over for a jam. thought I'd take the chance to snap a photo. I'll have an actual music room shot up shortly after it gets re-organized and cleaned.


WOW, I love that les paul jr you have there!!!!


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Great looking rooms guys. I got to do something along those lines and have a dedicated music room. I got room in the basement, its unfinished or I could convert my computer room which is just a bedroom we don't use.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, Ti-Ron

here we go. finally a music room shot. my very modest space... shared with my office space.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Actually all 4 guitars are terrific!!



Ti-Ron said:


> WOW, I love that les paul jr you have there!!!!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is a shot from last year. I'm down to fewer amps now to make room for hi fi equipment (and new carpet), but it's still pretty much the same...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

love that marshall 1/2 stack!! what year is it?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

bolero said:


> love that marshall 1/2 stack!! what year is it?


The head started life as a Metropoulis JTM45, then Dave Freidman modded the crap out of it. I bought it from fellow GC'er Pickslide. The cab is an anniversary issue ('97?) with a mixture of 60's and 70's greenbacks added by me. It's a great sounding rig.


----------



## Skiddlydiddly (Sep 14, 2010)

This is where I make noise.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Sneaky, what's that little amp head with the nice wood finish on top of the Mesa at the top right? It looks familiar to me...


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the pics.
I love you guys. You make me feel normal kkjuw

Bjg


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Updated pic, less amps, more stereo equipment. I like it better now, and so does my wife... win/win. :woot:








[/IMG]


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

A few guitars got cut off at the end. All the cases are occupied with guitars. This was around November '12, and some stuff has been sold off. I've got too many (DUH).


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

dmc69, that is a lot of guitars! kksjurwhat is the black 'strat' with the matching headstock in the middle? you definitely need more amps.


----------



## SquamishSteve (Dec 28, 2012)

Is that "Hello Kitty"?


dmc69 said:


> A few guitars got cut off at the end. All the cases are occupied with guitars. This was around November '12, and some stuff has been sold off. I've got too many (DUH).


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

That sure is hello kitty. Awesome.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd think half of you died and gone to heaven, thus being able to take these pictures of wicked guitar spaces. I gets a corner of my bedroom with the wife for my amp and the guitar sits in the other corner. I like my speakers the size of my Johnson. 8", LOL!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

bluesmostly said:


> dmc69, that is a lot of guitars! kksjurwhat is the black 'strat' with the matching headstock in the middle? you definitely need more amps.


 yeah I kinda binged during my university years. The black strat is an 80's Squier, MIJ. The model is ST-331, which is a 24.75" scale guitar with just a hum in the bridge. Strange little model; I haven't seen another one ever like it.

As for amps? Naw man. I'm very very happy with my Traynor YCV-50 Blue and YCX12 Blue ext cab. I also happen to have a YCV-40T (2x10), YCV-80 (4x10) 2 Fender FM212R's, a Roland Cube 40, and a '69 (Maybe early 70's?) Traynor YGM-3 that needs repairs. This is the aftermath of selling off a Laney, a tube Peavey, Fender Blues jr, Fender Pro jr, Epi Blues Custom 30, and a Roland Cube 30. I've had enough amps lol.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh yeah. My amps. But they stay in the garage when I'm not gigging.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

blam said:


> not my music room really, but it was where all my gear was hanging out today when I had a few guys over for a jam. thought I'd take the chance to snap a photo. I'll have an actual music room shot up shortly after it gets re-organized and cleaned.


I like very much your choice of guitar styles; not those particular models, perhaps, but that's an excellent rounded out selection IMO.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> I like very much your choice of guitar styles; not those particular models, perhaps, but that's an excellent rounded out selection IMO.


Thanks. That's what I was aiming for. The only thing(s) left are a start and an acoustic and ill have all my bases covered.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bw66 said:


> It's a bit humbler than some of what I've seen here, but my eleven year-old son's friends think its cool. And that's good enough for me...


From that pic it's really hard to tell if you really like beer....or really don't.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Diablo said:


> From that pic it's really hard to tell if you really like beer....or really don't.


Ha! For what it's worth, they're all empty.

It's one of those things that starts to self-perpetuate; whenever any of my friends goes anywhere exotic, they bring me beer - it's a nice problem to have.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

blam said:


> Thanks. That's what I was aiming for. The only thing(s) left are a start and an acoustic and ill have all my bases covered.


Actually, you need a P and a J to have your basses covered. :-D


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bw66 said:


> It's a bit humbler than some of what I've seen here, but my eleven year-old son's friends think its cool. And that's good enough for me...


Nice "guibeer" room.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got a wide angle lens for my camera so here's a different perspective of the jam room.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW Chito!...very, very impressive and luxurious!

Cool pic with the wide angle lens.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice Chito. Great set-up. Congrats.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Great space for making music Chito. It looks very inviting and an inspiring place for a creative mind.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

ok..I'll be at Chito's house until I get my spot settled .

I did a little moving around last week,but haven't decide if it's where I want it yet .

maybe if I knock down a wall.....


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You're all invited to come and jam. 

Greco if you are in town give me a shout. We'll jam and have some single malt.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Chito, will you adopt me? I'm polite, potty trained, and know how to string a guitar.


----------



## astyles (Apr 6, 2009)

^lol

That's definitely a room that inspires creativity ! ...if only you lived nearby .......................


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll be moving to a much bigger guitar cave elsewhere in my house this summer, but for now I'm in a small but functional spare room.

Looks like this for now.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That looks very cozy with a nice intimate mood but I'm sure it will be nice to spread out a little with room for MORE GUITARS AND AMPS AND DRUMS AND...:smile-new:

Looking forward to seeing some pix of your new digs this summer.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks man. The new room is 18' X 10'. I have a trailer full of gear. Filling a bigger room is not an issue.

I'll set up a little rehearsal PA and a piano in addition to what I have now.

I must confess the small room is actually very comfortable for doing set ups, building amps and learning tunes.

A man needs a haven.


----------

